# Off Topic But Related: Music



## Graffikgal (Nov 11, 2011)

So you're on a desert island, and you can only listen to 5 CDs until you're rescued.  Which 5 do you pick?

I pick:

Peter Wolf - Midnight Souvenirs
David Bowie - Heathen
The Derek Trucks Band - Songlines
John Legend & the Roots - Wake Up
Tab Benoit - Night Train To Nashville


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 11, 2011)

Aerosmith - Get a Grip
Everclear - So Much For The Afterglow
Voltaire - Almost Human or Ooky Spooky
Andrews Sisters - Collectors Series
Beach Boys - Good Vibrations

And then I would agonize over the stuff I missed.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 11, 2011)

So Much for the Afterglow is a great album.  Only 5?  That's so hard.  I guess I would have to go with:

Silent Steeples- Dispatch
Bang Bang remastered- Dispatch
Us Against the Crown- State Radio
either Changes in the Weather or Walk Softly- Barefoot Truth
The Marshall Mathers LP- Eminem

There are so many others though... why couldn't we do ten haha... or 50 for that matter.  So hard to choose


----------



## Thalian (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh wow, here we go.

Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence - Dream Theater
A Dramatic Turn of Events - Dream Theater
Alice In Chains MTV Unplugged - Alice In Chains
The Sky Moves Sideways - Porcupine Tree
Still Life - Opeth


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 29, 2011)

Thalian:

Nice choice with Still Life. Great album. You might check out Sudden Death Syndrome, by the band Bilocate (from Amman, Jordan).

A list is difficult to choose and mine would change from time to time. Right now it be:

1. Opeth - Morningrise
2. A Fine Frenzy (Alison Sudol) - One Cell in the Sea
3. Iron Maiden - Killers
4. Ani DiFranco - Imperfectly
5. David Bowie - Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars

Always tough to pick 5. I have so many CDs!


----------



## Larkin (Dec 8, 2011)

Some personal favorites:

Elvis Costello  - This Year's Model
Warren Zevon - Excitable Boy
Sam Cooke - Live at the Harlem Square Club, 1963
XTC - Skylarking
Django Reinhardt - Collected/Best Of

If I have to include one from nowadays:

The Decemberists - The King is Dead


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 8, 2011)

Love Django Reinhardt. Nice call. Decemberists are also great.


----------

